# Halloween Party and Trick or Treat night 2017



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's some pictures from our party this last year, and our porch for trick or treat night. This is the second year we've done an escape room at our party and this year was a ghostly/paranormal theme. The object was to free a little gir's spirit who was trapped in the room. I had my oldest granddaughter draw some pictures to use as set dressing and also filmed and edited her into a seance video we made up as one of the clues (I did it all digitally, but then recorded my computer screen with my old camcorder so it REALLY looked legit when played on the VCR we had set up). We used some hidden black light clues as well (using a ouija board, and a puzzle as well) I think it turned out really good, and everyone had a sweet time. I set up a GoPro to film everyone doing the escape room, and watching it all the next day was fun as hell. Oh...and to free the girls spirit, they had to unlock a book (her spirit was trapped in the book because she was holding it when she was pushed down the stairs by her jealous sister) and when they opened the book we had those wind-up butterflies that flew out to represent her spirit being free (and also as a good jump scare at the end...hahaha).

We also had mysterious envelopes in random places around the house, and inside each envelope was a clue to a combination number. There was a locked box in our dining room near all the food, and if you solved all the clues (by basically going through the whole house searching for clues and more envelopes) you got the contents of the box (some Halloween cocktail glasses and some alcohol). We didn't tell anyone about it either...we wanted people to see the envelopes and take it upon themselves to see what it was all about. It was so cool later in the evening, when all these couples were scurrying around trying to solve our riddles to get the combo numbers.

And for Halloween night, we did a witch theme for our porch. We made the tree out of concrete forms and paper mache.

Hopefully, this link works...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/S4158PMQFIXRy3v23


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I LOVE that you do an escape room, what fun, and your theme for it sounds well thought out!! Your porch looked very shivery cool, the tree is a unique touch.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love the pics! Great attention to detail and you have a beautiful home to decorate as well. The witch porch is perfect! Great job and thanks for posting those!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that bathtub was the scariest thing you did


----------

